# Champions League game postponed after players walk off over alleged racism



## Dark Edea (Dec 14, 2020)

> PARIS (AP) — The Champions League game between Paris Saint-Germain and Basaksehir was postponed when players walked off the field on Tuesday after alleging that fourth official Sebastian Coltescu of Romania used a racial term when identifying a Black assistant coach.
> Players from the Turkish team were furious after assistant coach Pierre Webo was shown a red card by referee Ovidiu Hategan of Romania at Parc des Princes, saying Coltescu had used a racial term to describe Webo, who is from Cameroon, before he was sent off.
> 
> Basaksehir substitute Demba Ba demanded that the fourth official explain himself, while PSG players Neymar and Kylian Mbappe also demanded an explanation. Basaksehir coach Okan Buruk said “you are racist” to Coltescu.
> ...


Article from AP.

Here is a take from someone better acquainted with the languages of the region:






Today we have reaffirmed that Eastern European nations continue to not matter and will still be thrown under the bus by Western Europe for daring to have their own culture and languages.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Dec 14, 2020)

Fuck niggers


----------



## OJ Simpson (Dec 14, 2020)

It's funny how it was such a problem for him to call out the one ape in a sea of mayonnaise using the quickest and most obvious descriptive when seconds matter using his native tongue, because not everybody from every country is politically correct (and let's get real, negro (pronounced neh-gro with a rolled r in Spanish speaking countries, and I'm assuming most other non-English speaking countries) is about as offensive as calling someone black in English).

_But_, when someone with beautiful, not burnt skin _actually_ gets abused... well... just bury your head in the sand citizen.



			https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/sportsnews/article-9039587/Istanbul-Baskaksehirs-bench-called-fourth-official-gypsy.html


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Dec 14, 2020)

Should have called him an armenian dog instead then nobody would have cared


----------



## DamageJoy (Dec 14, 2020)

Bohoho millionare sportballs people. 
Pro sports are cringe and just globalist nonsense. Especially soccer. It one of the most boring sports to watch anyway.

Sport teams only had soul when it was just the local boys kicking the ball, when it became big business it just became basically part liberal propaganda, part money laundering for Russian maffia and Arab gulf money.


----------



## SiccDicc (Dec 14, 2020)

When did walking off not end in forfeiture? The fuck kind of timeline am I in?


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 14, 2020)

>get punished for foul play
>accuse referee of racism
>punishment is revoked, referee is disgraced and will get into trouble
>no one else will ever dare punishing a black player for doing scummy shit

Yeah, sounds about right.
I guess negroes will be to men's sports what genderspecial men are to women's sports.


----------



## crocodilian (Dec 14, 2020)

This is why I always use the nigger-word while playing video games whenever possible. It's essentially a foolproof IRL taunt that distracts the opposition.


----------



## KokoroKoroki (Dec 17, 2020)

Dude's literally the only black guy in a sea of white people, calling him "The black guy" is completely fine.

What a fucking nontroversy.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 20, 2020)

OJ Simpson said:


> It's funny how it was such a problem for him to call out the one ape in a sea of mayonnaise using the quickest and most obvious descriptive when seconds matter using his native tongue, because not everybody from every country is politically correct (and let's get real, negro (pronounced neh-gro with a rolled r in Spanish speaking countries, and I'm assuming most other non-English speaking countries) is about as offensive as calling someone black in English).
> 
> _But_, when someone with beautiful, not burnt skin _actually_ gets abused... well... just bury your head in the sand citizen.
> 
> ...


What does the black say?
They can say anything........
Nooooboddy caaaaresss.....


----------

